# Wifi issues



## Jodiuh (Jul 31, 2011)

Hello,

I have a new VZW S3 and have been experiencing wifi disconnects. I use connectbot and have used a one x on the same router without issue.

Also, sometimes it will not connect.

The one x connects fine @ Starbucks, but the s3 sits @ obtaining ip.

The phone has a home replacement (go) and widgetlocker, but its still stock. I haven't rooted or anything.

I'm also dealing with similar lte/3g issues.

The one x was perfect. Should I bother with factory reset or just return for a new one? The store is more than willing to swap me out.

Thanks!

Ps. Phone is fine aside from data issues. Actually svoice is being funky with my headset.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I'd take it back to VZW and let them fix it. Sounds defective.

Expect them to blow away anything and everything you have on there, including photos. So it might be best to move them to the SD Card and yank it out before you bring it in.


----------

